# CWO Frederick John MacLean



## a78jumper (19 Jan 2011)

He was the College RSM my last year @RMC. A gentleman and true professional. 

From the Whig Standard

MacLEAN, Frederick John - Chief Warrant Officer , OMM CD2 ( Ret'd ) - Frederick John MacLean passed away peacefully on January 6, 2011 at the Kingston General Hospital with his loving wife of 48 years Carole-Lynn (nee Cavanagh) and his children Frederick (wife Amy (nee Dorris) and Donna-Lee (husband Bob Brayton) by his side. Predeceased by his parents Malcolm and Alice (nee Gass) MacLean, brothers Donald and Bruce (Prince Edward Island) he was a loving Grandfather to Taylor, Connor, Ethan and Jonathan. Fred had a long and distinguished military career. He served in Korea with the PPCLI and on his return to Canada he served in many infantry capacities including assignments with the RCR and Canadian Guards. Additionally, he served as a Canadian Peacekeeper in Cyprus. He culminated his career as the College Sergeant Major of Canada's Royal Military College in Kingston. Fred retired in 1987 after more than 36 years of loyal and dedicated service. Fred was a leader and gentleman and a true infanteer from the tip of his shiny boots to the peak of his cap and was respected throughout the Canadian Forces. Fred was an avid sports enthusiast and enjoyed playing many competitive sports. He had a passion for the game of hockey. In memoriam, donations to the Cancer Centre of South Eastern Ontario at KGH would be appreciated. A memorial service to celebrate Fred's life will be held at the ROBERT J. REID & SON'S FUNERAL HOME “The Chapel on the Corner“, 309 Johnson St. (at Barrie St.), on Tuesday, January 11, 2011 at 1:00 p.m. 9772224


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2011)

RIP CWO MacLean.


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Jan 2011)

RIP


----------

